# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  نا امیدی و خستگی )کمک

## mahdi_mi_i

با سلام خومت همگی .من امسال سال یازدهم تجربیم.مدتی کمی خوب داشتم میخوندم ولی یهو زده شدم از درس اصلا خوشم نمیاد بخونم یا اگه بخونم بعد یک ساعت خورده ای خسته میشم . ۲_ مثلا تصمیم گوشی فیلم و کارهای .{+۱۸} چیزا دیگه کنار بزارم یاکم کنم نمیتونم دوباره میرم سراغ اینکار و وقتم الکی حدر میدم ۳- من ازمون گزینه دو میرم -مدتی از برنامه عقب افتادم حدود دو ازمون عقبم هی میگم شروع کنم تا زیاد تر نشده که نمیتونم _مثلا میگم برم ریاضی بعد که میرم وقتی نمیتوتم یکی درست جواب بدم اعصابم خراب میشه میزارم کنار .۴-حس میکنم شیوه خوندنم اشتباه داخل درسای فیزیک شیمی ریاضی ^ یک روز میگم برم سایت الا فیلم های اونا ببینم پیش برم -یک روزم میگم نه اشتباه وقت تلفی هست چون طولانیه فیلم هاش همون کمک اموزشی بهتره:
۵_خستگی خواب الودگی هم اذیت میکنه مثلا وقتی شیفت صبح بعدظهر خیلی خوابم میاد اگه بخونم حس میکنم هیچی یاد نمیگیرم یا وقتی شیفت بعدظهر شبش خیلی خستم نمیتونم بخونم نمیدونم چکار کنم خستگی رفع بشه 
 میشه کمکم کنید  خدایی بد جور حالم خراب شده .
●خواشا در صورت جواب دادن به این تاپیک برای هر قسمت در جواب شمارش بگید بعد بنویسید  راه حلشو

----------


## mahdi_mi_i

کسی نبود کمک کنه؟؟ شاید مشکل بقیه دوستانم باشه خواشا تجرباتتون در اخیتار بزارید 
چون زکات علم نشر اونه $

----------


## WallE06

*سلام**

**××**باعلاقه میخونی یانه همینجوری از سرتکلیف ؟ اینا خیلی فرق داره!

**×**وقتی میبینی به برنامه آزمون نمیرسی سرعتتو بیشترمیکنی و میخوای برسی ولی درعوض خسته ترمیشی!

**×**+18 رو اگه میتونی کنترل کنی دیدنشو خیلی کم ولی اگه جنبشو نداری و مدام نگاه میکنی بهت لطمه میزنه 

**××**یه راهو انتخاب کن و ازهمون برو ...با همون فیلمای آلا ادامه بده واقعن فیلمای خوبیه

**×**راجع به خستگی و خواب که اونم کلن معضل منه (12_13 بعضا 14 ساعت)شده که بخوابم

**×**راجع به چرخه خواب اگه چیزی شنیده باشی جالبه 


**×**خواب یه چرخه ای داره اگه اشتباه نکنم نیم ساعتیه تا نیم ساعت اول خواب سبک کم کم میره توفازهای بعدی 
اگه مثلا ساعت گوشیو بزاری روی 4 ساعت و نیم دیگه(باتوجه به بازه های نیم ساعتی که گفتم) اگه بتونی سراون ساعت بیدار بشی کسالت نداری 

×دیدی بعضی مواقع میخوابی بیداری میشی خیلیی کسلی ولی بعضی مواقع شاد و شنگولی ؟ این دلیلش میتونه  همین باشه

**×**چای قهوه نسکافه هم میتونه کمک کنندت باشه

**×**ضمن اینکه درسای چالشی تر(واسه خودت) رو بزار اول کار که به شب که رسیدی مثلابرداری زیست بخونی یا زبان بخونی نه  ریاضی و شیمی و عربی


**××**در ضمن تا میتونی توی محیط دور و برت زیاد از رنگای آبی بنفش سبز استفاده نکن خصوصا آبی 
چون این رنگ آرامشبخشه و ازاونجایی که درس خوندن دهنو خسته میکنه شاید تو خسته شدنت(بخوانید_ خواب آلود شدن_ت تاثیر بزاره)

موفق باشی
*

----------


## _Mammad_

چرا سخت میگیری 
هنوز یازدهمی 
از چی الان نامیدی؟
اصلا چند درصد کنکوریا یازدهم عالی خوندن؟
البته اگه بتونی متوسط بخونی پایه تو خوب ببندی 10 هیچ از بقیه جلویی ولی به خودت سخت نگیر
.....
فیلم +18 نمیدونم منظورت چیه ولی
فیلم پ..ر..ن نبیین !!!
اعتیاد به این فیلما
یکی از مخرب ترین چیزا واسه مغز آدمه ...هرجور شده اگه اگه میبینی ترکشون کنن

----------


## mahdi_mi_i

> *سلام**
> 
> **××**باعلاقه میخونی یانه همینجوری از سرتکلیف ؟ اینا خیلی فرق داره!
> 
> **×**وقتی میبینی به برنامه آزمون نمیرسی سرعتتو بیشترمیکنی و میخوای برسی ولی درعوض خسته ترمیشی!
> 
> **×**+18 رو اگه میتونی کنترل کنی دیدنشو خیلی کم ولی اگه جنبشو نداری و مدام نگاه میکنی بهت لطمه میزنه 
> 
> **××**یه راهو انتخاب کن و ازهمون برو ...با همون فیلمای آلا ادامه بده واقعن فیلمای خوبیه
> ...


با تشکر بابت نظرتون 
ولی یک سوال ۱_ واقعا میشه به فیلم های الا اعتماد کرد ؟ اخه خیلیا دیدم میگن فیلم دیدن وقت تلفی هست  خودم مثلا مبحثی از درسی داخل الا دیدم خیلی طولانیش کرده واقعا خسته میشی همش نگاه کنی بعد اگه بخوای نکته برداری کنی خیلی طول میکشه ؟

----------


## WallE06

> با تشکر بابت نظرتون 
> ولی یک سوال ۱_ واقعا میشه به فیلم های الا اعتماد کرد ؟ اخه خیلیا دیدم میگن فیلم دیدن وقت تلفی هست  خودم مثلا مبحثی از درسی داخل الا دیدم خیلی طولانیش کرده واقعا خسته میشی همش نگاه کنی بعد اگه بخوای نکته برداری کنی خیلی طول میکشه ؟


*خواهش میشه
اعتماد ؟ پسر خوب رایگان دارن فیلم باکیفیت  ودرجه یک میدن بیرون  .کارشون باعشقه (یه سر به پیج اینستاشون بزن) 
درضمن تولازم نیست که همرو ببینی
یه نفر که باتدریسش بیشتر ارتباط میگیری همونو فیلماشو دان کن 
درکنارش اگه لازمه هم نوت برداری کن تو یه دفتری چیزی
من کنکوری نیستم دیگه ولی هنوز پیجشونو دارم 
ببین چقدر دوست داشتنی ان
*

----------


## saeed_dal

> با سلام خومت همگی .من امسال سال یازدهم تجربیم.مدتی کمی خوب داشتم میخوندم ولی یهو زده شدم از درس اصلا خوشم نمیاد بخونم یا اگه بخونم بعد یک ساعت خورده ای خسته میشم . ۲_ مثلا تصمیم گوشی فیلم و کارهای .{+۱۸} چیزا دیگه کنار بزارم یاکم کنم نمیتونم دوباره میرم سراغ اینکار و وقتم الکی حدر میدم ۳- من ازمون گزینه دو میرم -مدتی از برنامه عقب افتادم حدود دو ازمون عقبم هی میگم شروع کنم تا زیاد تر نشده که نمیتونم _مثلا میگم برم ریاضی بعد که میرم وقتی نمیتوتم یکی درست جواب بدم اعصابم خراب میشه میزارم کنار .۴-حس میکنم شیوه خوندنم اشتباه داخل درسای فیزیک شیمی ریاضی ^ یک روز میگم برم سایت الا فیلم های اونا ببینم پیش برم -یک روزم میگم نه اشتباه وقت تلفی هست چون طولانیه فیلم هاش همون کمک اموزشی بهتره:۵_خستگی خواب الودگی هم اذیت میکنه مثلا وقتی شیفت صبح بعدظهر خیلی خوابم میاد اگه بخونم حس میکنم هیچی یاد نمیگیرم یا وقتی شیفت بعدظهر شبش خیلی خستم نمیتونم بخونم نمیدونم چکار کنم خستگی رفع بشه  میشه کمکم کنید  خدایی بد جور حالم خراب شده .●خواشا در صورت جواب دادن به این تاپیک برای هر قسمت در جواب شمارش بگید بعد بنویسید  راه حلشو


 سلام دوست عزیزهمین که دغدغه اینو داری که باید جبران کنی و این اون شرایط نیست که می خوای عالیه... همه خوب ها هم از یه جایی شروع میکنن و مشکلات برا همه هست مهم اینه کی در مقابل مشکلات چجوری عمل میکنه در مورد مواردی که گفتی سعی کن رو انگیزت بیشتر کار کنی مثلا اگه پزشکی میخوای سعی کن در موردش و مزایاش و دانشگاهش دایما تو نت و جاهی دیگه بخونی و اینجوری همیشه انگیزتو بالا نگه داری یا با دوستای درس خون وقتتو بگذرونی مثلا کتابخونه بری که همه درس میخونن و رو توو اثر بزاره در طول زمان و انگیزت بیشتر شه. در مورد خواب سعی کن همیشه خواب کافی در شب داشته باشی حدودا بین 6 تا 8 ساعت که فرق میکنه برا هر کس ببین ماله بدنه تو چقدره همونقدرو هر شب بخواب و ساعت خواب و بیداریت ثابت باشه مثلا 12 شب تا 7 صبح و همیشه نهایت 15 دقیقه اینور اونور بخوابی یا بیدار شی و بعد مدرسه هم اگه خیلی خسته بودی یک چرت بزن خدود 15 دقیقه تا نیم ساعت نه بیشتر اگه این کارا رو کردی و باز بعد دو سه ماه جواب نگرفتی سعی کن بری دکتر شاید کم خونی و... داشتی که اون وقت حل میشه اونجوری... در مورد مساِِیل جنسی هم که برا همه هست مخصوصا توو سن همین 18-19 که اوجشه و یک غریزه هست و دست خوده آدم نیس پس خودتو سرزنش نکن که نمیتونم حدف کنم یا دوباره بر میگردم یا... ولی یک چیز دسته خودته که میتونی کنترلش کنی مثلا بگو فقط در زمان های محدود و خاص یک روز در هفته اونم مثلا فلان روز در مورد این چیزا می فکرم و بقیه زمان ها نباید در مورد این چیزا فکر کنم بعد خوب ورزشو تنها نموندنو این چیزام می تونه کنک حالت باشه... در مورد درسا هم یک چیزو بگم روش خواندن و نحوه خواندونو با زیاد خوندن و زمان گذاشتن به دست میاری پس زود حوصلت سر نره اگه می خوای به هدفت برسی و بدون همه اونا که نتیجه میگیرن یک روزی انقدر امتحان کردن روش ها رو تا فهمیدن بهترین روش کدومه و یا پایه اشون پیشرفت کرده که درگه سوال غلط نزنن و ... موفق باشی

----------


## mahdi_mi_i

> چرا سخت میگیری 
> هنوز یازدهمی 
> از چی الان نامیدی؟
> اصلا چند درصد کنکوریا یازدهم عالی خوندن؟
> البته اگه بتونی متوسط بخونی پایه تو خوب ببندی 10 هیچ از بقیه جلویی ولی به خودت سخت نگیر
> .....
> فیلم +18 نمیدونم منظورت چیه ولی
> فیلم پ..ر..ن نبیین !!!
> اعتیاد به این فیلما
> یکی از مخرب ترین چیزا واسه مغز آدمه ...هرجور شده اگه اگه میبینی ترکشون کنن


ممنون بابت پاسختون ولی کاش برای همه موضوعات جواب میدایدن .
اره فیلما خیلی بده ولی تا تنها میشم میرم سراغشون یا بعد مدتی دوباره میرم نمیدونم چکار کنم .
شیوه صحیح درس خوندنم بلد نیستم درسای مثل فیزک شیمی ریاضی .'

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_mi_i


با سلام خومت همگی .من امسال سال یازدهم تجربیم.مدتی کمی خوب داشتم میخوندم ولی یهو زده شدم از درس اصلا خوشم نمیاد بخونم یا اگه بخونم بعد یک ساعت خورده ای خسته میشم . ۲_ مثلا تصمیم گوشی فیلم و کارهای .{+۱۸} چیزا دیگه کنار بزارم یاکم کنم نمیتونم دوباره میرم سراغ اینکار و وقتم الکی حدر میدم ۳- من ازمون گزینه دو میرم -مدتی از برنامه عقب افتادم حدود دو ازمون عقبم هی میگم شروع کنم تا زیاد تر نشده که نمیتونم _مثلا میگم برم ریاضی بعد که میرم وقتی نمیتوتم یکی درست جواب بدم اعصابم خراب میشه میزارم کنار .۴-حس میکنم شیوه خوندنم اشتباه داخل درسای فیزیک شیمی ریاضی ^ یک روز میگم برم سایت الا فیلم های اونا ببینم پیش برم -یک روزم میگم نه اشتباه وقت تلفی هست چون طولانیه فیلم هاش همون کمک اموزشی بهتره:
۵_خستگی خواب الودگی هم اذیت میکنه مثلا وقتی شیفت صبح بعدظهر خیلی خوابم میاد اگه بخونم حس میکنم هیچی یاد نمیگیرم یا وقتی شیفت بعدظهر شبش خیلی خستم نمیتونم بخونم نمیدونم چکار کنم خستگی رفع بشه 
 میشه کمکم کنید  خدایی بد جور حالم خراب شده .
●خواشا در صورت جواب دادن به این تاپیک برای هر قسمت در جواب شمارش بگید بعد بنویسید  راه حلشو


سلام مهدی جان

اول اینکه اصلا نگران نباش سال یازدهمی و این خیلی خوبه در این سال چنین تجاربی به ظاهر منفی و نگران کننده سراغته چون تجربه های خوبین و زودرس پس نگران نباش اصلا تا برای سال بعدت امادت کنن پس خودتو اماده کن
اول خستگی بعد کلاس طبیعیه چون عادت نکردی و اینکه تماشای فیلمای....و بعد عمل....ممکنه خستگی ایجاد کنه اول برنامت رو درست تر بچین اهداف و افکارت نامنظم و پریشون شدن پس باید اونارو درست بچینی تا بتونی نتیجه برسی هیچ چیزی با سرعت اتفاق نمیفته و تا وقتی صحیح عمل نکنی نگرانی ادامه داره

مثلا وقتی تو در درسی از پاییه ضعیفی تماشای فیلمهای آلا که برای تویی که یازدهمی هستی عالیه کم کم قلق یادداشت برداریم دستت میاد
بیشتر خواستی و اگه مفید بود راهنماییت کنم*

----------


## WickedSick

> با سلام خومت همگی .من امسال سال یازدهم تجربیم.مدتی کمی خوب داشتم میخوندم ولی یهو زده شدم از درس اصلا خوشم نمیاد بخونم یا اگه بخونم بعد یک ساعت خورده ای خسته میشم . ۲_ مثلا تصمیم گوشی فیلم و کارهای .{+۱۸} چیزا دیگه کنار بزارم یاکم کنم نمیتونم دوباره میرم سراغ اینکار و وقتم الکی حدر میدم ۳- من ازمون گزینه دو میرم -مدتی از برنامه عقب افتادم حدود دو ازمون عقبم هی میگم شروع کنم تا زیاد تر نشده که نمیتونم _مثلا میگم برم ریاضی بعد که میرم وقتی نمیتوتم یکی درست جواب بدم اعصابم خراب میشه میزارم کنار .۴-حس میکنم شیوه خوندنم اشتباه داخل درسای فیزیک شیمی ریاضی ^ یک روز میگم برم سایت الا فیلم های اونا ببینم پیش برم -یک روزم میگم نه اشتباه وقت تلفی هست چون طولانیه فیلم هاش همون کمک اموزشی بهتره:
> ۵_خستگی خواب الودگی هم اذیت میکنه مثلا وقتی شیفت صبح بعدظهر خیلی خوابم میاد اگه بخونم حس میکنم هیچی یاد نمیگیرم یا وقتی شیفت بعدظهر شبش خیلی خستم نمیتونم بخونم نمیدونم چکار کنم خستگی رفع بشه 
>  میشه کمکم کنید  خدایی بد جور حالم خراب شده .
> ●خواشا در صورت جواب دادن به این تاپیک برای هر قسمت در جواب شمارش بگید بعد بنویسید  راه حلشو


۱
عزیزم یهو شروع کردی و یهو افزایش دادی، کششت تموم شده. کاملا هم قابل پیش بینی بوده. برای این هم راه حل هست. چرا که نه؟
 تو هم خسته شدی و هم انگیزت کم شده.
حالا در مورد اولی، (گرچه هردوتا بهم مربوطن) راه حلش اینه از ساعت های کم شروع کنی و یواش یواش زیاد کنی. بیشتر از ۶ ساعت هم نیازی نداری چون هنوز یازدهمی. عوض کردن‌محیط مطالعه و لوازم تحریرت، عوض کردن جایی که مطالعه داری و دکوراسیون، و... همشون کمک میکنن.
درمورد دومی هم، انگیزه به مرور درست میشه. شما ۲ تا ازمون خوب بدی کاملا انگیزت برمیگرده. همچنین با خودت باید روراست شی. این معلق بودنت تاثیر زیادی توی بی انگیزگیت داره چون هدفت نامشخصه.

۲ آی هَو نو آیدیا :Yahoo (21): 
۳ قرار نیس همرو درست جواب بدی! مهم یادگیریه.
درمورد برنامه‌ازمون هم میتونی از یه ازمون عقب تر بری و بهش برسی.
۴ شیوه خوندن همه درسا توی مصاحبه من و بقیه دوستان هست. اینم لینکش: مصاحبه با رتبه 1994 منطقه 2 تجربی کنکور 97 - علی توفیقی
۵ ساعت مطالعه تا ۱ ظهر باید باسه. بعدش تا ۳ استراحت و نهاره چون این ساعتا ادم بازدهیش کمه عموما. در حد ۲۰ دیقه الی ۳۰ دیقه هم کافیه برای خواب عصر، و نه بیشتر.

----------


## mahdi_mi_i

> *
> 
> سلام مهدی جان
> 
> اول اینکه اصلا نگران نباش سال یازدهمی و این خیلی خوبه در این سال چنین تجاربی به ظاهر منفی و نگران کننده سراغته چون تجربه های خوبین و زودرس پس نگران نباش اصلا تا برای سال بعدت امادت کنن پس خودتو اماده کن
> اول خستگی بعد کلاس طبیعیه چون عادت نکردی و اینکه تماشای فیلمای....و بعد عمل....ممکنه خستگی ایجاد کنه اول برنامت رو درست تر بچین اهداف و افکارت نامنظم و پریشون شدن پس باید اونارو درست بچینی تا بتونی نتیجه برسی هیچ چیزی با سرعت اتفاق نمیفته و تا وقتی صحیح عمل نکنی نگرانی ادامه داره
> 
> مثلا وقتی تو در درسی از پاییه ضعیفی تماشای فیلمهای آلا که برای تویی که یازدهمی هستی عالیه کم کم قلق یادداشت برداریم دستت میاد
> بیشتر خواستی و اگه مفید بود راهنماییت کنم*


با سلام و تشکر بابت نظرتون 
اره ممنون میشم بیشتر راهنمایی کنی.
 فیلم های الا یک بدی دارن مثلا یک مبحث خیلی طولانی کردن مثلا میبنی درسی از شیمی5 قسمت داره ولی از لحاظ یادگیری واقعا خوبن 
موندم چطور بخونم ممنون میشم کمک کنید *

----------


## mahsakiasi

> با سلام و تشکر بابت نظرتون 
> اره ممنون میشم بیشتر راهنمایی کنی.
>  فیلم های الا یک بدی دارن مثلا یک مبحث خیلی طولانی کردن مثلا میبنی درسی از شیمی5 قسمت داره ولی از لحاظ یادگیری واقعا خوبن 
> موندم چطور بخونم ممنون میشم کمک کنید *


دررابطه با فیلمای آلا من خودم بعضی مباحثو از روی آلا میبینم و درست میگی بعضی وقتا خیلی طولانیش کردن اگه روی گوشیت میبینی با هر پلیری که داری مثلن مکس پلیر سرعتشو ببر بابا چون حقیقتن خیلی کشدار حرف میزنن من خودم حوصلم سرمیره-_- ولی وقتی سرعتشو ببری بالا دیگه عالیه حتما این یه موردو امتحان کن

----------


## spring__girl

> با تشکر بابت نظرتون 
> ولی یک سوال ۱_ واقعا میشه به فیلم های الا اعتماد کرد ؟ اخه خیلیا دیدم میگن فیلم دیدن وقت تلفی هست  خودم مثلا مبحثی از درسی داخل الا دیدم خیلی طولانیش کرده واقعا خسته میشی همش نگاه کنی بعد اگه بخوای نکته برداری کنی خیلی طول میکشه ؟


سلام همینجوری یهویی دستم خورد به این تاپیک و این پسن.شاید قبل و بعد من گفته باشن ولی گفتم بگم خوبه..اول اینکه فیلمای آلا عالیه مخصوصا فیزیک طلوعی دوم اینکه فیلم هارو دانلود کنید و اگه با لپ تاب یا کامپیوتر میبینید برنامه potplayer نصب کنید و سرعتش رو زیاد کنید متناسب با اینکه تو سرعت چند میفهمید (کلید c=بیشتر کردن سرعت/کلیدx:کمتر کردن)
من خودم با سرعت 2.5 راحتم خیلی سریعتر میره هم میرسم نوت بردارم و میفهمم
موفق باشین یاعلی

----------


## mahdi_mi_i

> دررابطه با فیلمای آلا من خودم بعضی مباحثو از روی آلا میبینم و درست میگی بعضی وقتا خیلی طولانیش کردن اگه روی گوشیت میبینی با هر پلیری که داری مثلن مکس پلیر سرعتشو ببر بابا چون حقیقتن خیلی کشدار حرف میزنن من خودم حوصلم سرمیره-_- ولی وقتی سرعتشو ببری بالا دیگه عالیه حتما این یه موردو امتحان کن


با تشکر از نظرتون 
اره خدایش خیلی طولانی کردن الکی بعضی مبحث هارو کاش به جای اینکارا خلاصه و مفید میگفتن 
با تشکر حتما اگه شد امتحان میکنم

----------


## mahdi_mi_i

> ۱
> عزیزم یهو شروع کردی و یهو افزایش دادی، کششت تموم شده. کاملا هم قابل پیش بینی بوده. برای این هم راه حل هست. چرا که نه؟
>  تو هم خسته شدی و هم انگیزت کم شده.
> حالا در مورد اولی، (گرچه هردوتا بهم مربوطن) راه حلش اینه از ساعت های کم شروع کنی و یواش یواش زیاد کنی. بیشتر از ۶ ساعت هم نیازی نداری چون هنوز یازدهمی. عوض کردن‌محیط مطالعه و لوازم تحریرت، عوض کردن جایی که مطالعه داری و دکوراسیون، و... همشون کمک میکنن.
> درمورد دومی هم، انگیزه به مرور درست میشه. شما ۲ تا ازمون خوب بدی کاملا انگیزت برمیگرده. همچنین با خودت باید روراست شی. این معلق بودنت تاثیر زیادی توی بی انگیزگیت داره چون هدفت نامشخصه.
> 
> ۲ آی هَو نو آیدیا
> ۳ قرار نیس همرو درست جواب بدی! مهم یادگیریه.
> درمورد برنامه‌ازمون هم میتونی از یه ازمون عقب تر بری و بهش برسی.
> ...


تشکر بابت نظرتون

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_mi_i


با سلام و تشکر بابت نظرتون 
اره ممنون میشم بیشتر راهنمایی کنی.
 فیلم های الا یک بدی دارن مثلا یک مبحث خیلی طولانی کردن مثلا میبنی درسی از شیمی5 قسمت داره ولی از لحاظ یادگیری واقعا خوبن 
موندم چطور بخونم ممنون میشم کمک کنید *


سلام
اگر مجدد مشکلی بعد گفته دوستان داری بیا کلیات رو بهت راهنمایی کنم*

----------


## mahdi_mi_i

> *
> 
> سلام
> اگر مجدد مشکلی بعد گفته دوستان داری بیا کلیات رو بهت راهنمایی کنم*


ممنون میشیم راهنمای کنی

----------


## mahdi_mi_i

خدایش موندم فیلم های الا اگه نگاه کنم جواب میده برای کنکورم یا نه؟
موندم الا برم گوش بدم طبق اون یا کتاب کمک اموزشی کسی هست که نتیجه گرفته باشه،؟

----------


## amirabedini68

> خدایش موندم فیلم های الا اگه نگاه کنم جواب میده برای کنکورم یا نه؟
> موندم الا برم گوش بدم طبق اون یا کتاب کمک اموزشی کسی هست که نتیجه گرفته باشه،؟


اصلا نگران این نباش که ممکنه فیلمای آلا وقت تلف کردن باشه! ...اولا که دوستان راهنماییت کردن که فیلماشون بد نیست!...بعدم وقت کم نداری تا کنکور!
درسته نباید وقتو تلف کنی ولی از نگرانی هم چیزی بهت نمی‌رسه!
یکی از دلایلی که میری سراغ فیلمای اونجوری هم همینه!  یکم بشین فکر کن! استرس واقعاً تاثیر داره! دقیقا فرایندش به این شکل هست که: 
آدم استرس میگیره که چیکار کنه! از کجا شروع کنه درسشو یا حل کردن مشکلشو....کدوم روش بهتره؟؟ فیلم آلا ببینم یا کتاب کمک درسی؟؟؟ وای چقدر مشغله و دغدغه دارم من!!!  
و به این ترتیب آدم ناخودآگاه می‌خواد خودشو راحت کنه! یکم فکرشو آزاد کنه ! به یکم سروتونین نیاز پیدا میکنه و دوست داره از این مشکلات رها بشه فکرش و « فرار »کنه! بخاطر همین یهو میزنه زیر همه چی و درس نمیخونه .. یا میره سراغ ارضا کردن خودش به روش های دیگه ای که اشاره کردی!
جواب نصف سوالات همین استرس و فشاریه که به خودت میاری(که البته تو این سن تا "حدودی" عادیه!!) ولی خب باید کنترلش کنی!

Sent from my BND-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## amirabedini68

تو مشکلت حتی شاید اعتیاد به دیدن اونجور فیلما هم نباشه! بلکه فرار کردنه!
دقیقا تو همون جمله ای که گفتی یه تستو نمیتونم حل کنم کلا درسو می‌ذارم کنار میشد تمام مطالبی که بالاتر گفتمو برداشت کرد ازش!
بماند که تو باقی جمله هات هم شواهد دیگه ای بود که همین قضیه رو اثبات میکرد!

این یه مکانیسم کاملا عادیه که ادم تسلیم شه و فرار کنه ولی باید کنترل شه!
یکی از راه حل هاشم اینه که مثلاً! : میتونی بری بیرون از خونه درس بخونی! کتابخونه فضا و جو خوبی داره! خود به خود ذهنت هم از سرگرمی های دیگه (چه مفید چه مضر) دور میشه و بیشتر رو درس تمرکز میکنی (مخصوصاً با توجه به محدودیت هایی که تو کتابخونه خواهی داشت)
درباره اینکه یه تستو نمیتونی حل کنی درسو میذاری کنار هم: اگر تستایی که نمیتونی بفهمیشون و حلشون کنی خیلی زیاده! که هنوز کامل متوجه نشدی مبحث رو و باید محکم پاش بمونی تا یاد بگیری...ولی اگر اونقدر زیاد هم پیش نمیاد..میتونی تسلیم شی! ولی کنترل شده! من چیکار میکردم تو دوران کنکورم؟ ۶۰ تا تست فیزیک زدم میرسم به یه تست سخت که نمی‌فهممش! کلی کلنجار می‌رفتم یادش میگرفتم یهو یه تست سخت دیگه میومد که اونم نمی‌فهمیدم! اونجا گاهی تسلیم میشدم! ولی! درسمو عوض میکردم! نه اینکه درسو ول کنم کامل! فردا که ذهنم باز شد...فردا صبح که ذهنم خالی بود میخوندم اون تیکه ای که دیروز نفهمیدم رو! و واقعا میفهمیدمش!!

Sent from my BND-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_mi_i


ممنون میشیم راهنمای کنی


سوالتو بپرس*

----------


## mahdi_mi_i

> *
> 
> سوالتو بپرس*


به نظرت فیلم هالی الا دنبال کنم تیجه خوبی داره یا فقط کتاب درسی با کمک اموزشی؟
 داخل درسای مثل فیزک شیمی ریاضی ؟؟

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_mi_i


به نظرت فیلم هالی الا دنبال کنم تیجه خوبی داره یا فقط کتاب درسی با کمک اموزشی؟
 داخل درسای مثل فیزک شیمی ریاضی ؟؟


سلام
بنظر من اینه که کتاب کمکی خوب بگیر بخون اشکالات و مفاهیم اساسی اگه بلد نشدی نکاتشو از آلا ببین
یا برعکس فقط گلچین نکات آلا رو بخون بعد کمکی تست*

----------


## Rafolin403

> با سلام خومت همگی .من امسال سال یازدهم تجربیم.مدتی کمی خوب داشتم میخوندم ولی یهو زده شدم از درس اصلا خوشم نمیاد بخونم یا اگه بخونم بعد یک ساعت خورده ای خسته میشم . ۲_ مثلا تصمیم گوشی فیلم و کارهای .{+۱۸} چیزا دیگه کنار بزارم یاکم کنم نمیتونم دوباره میرم سراغ اینکار و وقتم الکی حدر میدم ۳- من ازمون گزینه دو میرم -مدتی از برنامه عقب افتادم حدود دو ازمون عقبم هی میگم شروع کنم تا زیاد تر نشده که نمیتونم _مثلا میگم برم ریاضی بعد که میرم وقتی نمیتوتم یکی درست جواب بدم اعصابم خراب میشه میزارم کنار .۴-حس میکنم شیوه خوندنم اشتباه داخل درسای فیزیک شیمی ریاضی ^ یک روز میگم برم سایت الا فیلم های اونا ببینم پیش برم -یک روزم میگم نه اشتباه وقت تلفی هست چون طولانیه فیلم هاش همون کمک اموزشی بهتره:
> ۵_خستگی خواب الودگی هم اذیت میکنه مثلا وقتی شیفت صبح بعدظهر خیلی خوابم میاد اگه بخونم حس میکنم هیچی یاد نمیگیرم یا وقتی شیفت بعدظهر شبش خیلی خستم نمیتونم بخونم نمیدونم چکار کنم خستگی رفع بشه 
>  میشه کمکم کنید  خدایی بد جور حالم خراب شده .
> ●خواشا در صورت جواب دادن به این تاپیک برای هر قسمت در جواب شمارش بگید بعد بنویسید  راه حلشو


یه چیزی میگم
شاید با خودت فکر کنی اخه این ربطی به اون یکی نداره
ولی یکی از اطلی ترین دلایلی که باعث میشه از درس فاصله بگیری تکنولوژیه... مخصوصا اگه اعتیاداور باشه
مثلا گوشی یه نوعشه
و اما اگه این گوشی توش یه چیز اعتیاد اور دیگه باشه خیلی خیلی موضوع بدتر میشه مثلا روابط عاطفی!
یا کشف کردن دنیای پ.و.ر.ن
دیدنش جدا از لذت لحظه ای که واست به وجود میاره جور وابستگی روانی ایجاد می کنه مثلا توی جمع نشستی... دائما فکرت سراغ این میره تنها بشینی بری سراغ گوشی و ....
نشستی پای کتاب با خودت فکر میکنی خب من تنهام تو اتاق و میشه فیلم دید و ...

دقیقا همون اتفاقی میفته که یکی با کشیدن مواد، واسش پیش میاد!
راه حلش اینه از تکنولوژی فاصله بگیری...
گوشی رو ببر خونه مادربزرگت( بهتره جلو چشات نباشه چون استفاده از گوشی یه عادت درست میکنه و کلید این عادت، دیدنشه... همین که چشمت به گوشی میخوره دلت میخواد بری سراغش یا که همین که میری سراغ کامپیوتر دلت میخواد باهاش کار کنی) اگه گوشی داری ببرش بیرون از خونه! اگه کامپیوتر داری، موس و کیبوردشو ببر بیرون از خونه! و اگه لپ تاپ داری بازم ببرش بیرون اگه میبینی نمیتونی بفروش... جدی میگم!!! جراتشو داشته باش
همین خودِ تکنولوژی و اعتیادش باعث میشه نسبت به درس بی میل بشی!!!

----------

